# Do dither work with a Red Devil?



## daz1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Was wondering if some kind of dither fish would work with a 9" Red Devil in a 90 gallon tanK?


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Exodons are about the only dither that works for me.Even with a group of 8 and even more some times they still seem to pick off one every few months.Last night I lost one of mine to my flowerhorn.He seems to get one every six mths or so.Any other dither I believe would not stand a chance.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

I have very good success with Kissing Gourami, they are very fast and get to big to be eaten. Another bonus, they are decent algae eaters.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Depends on the dithers and the Devil. That is, it depends on your dither choice, and the temperament of your Red Devil...but also there are other factors such as tank decor, and the number of dithers that you keep.

For what it's worth, I have giant danios, and "three spot" gouramis in my 125g with a variety of CA cichlids, including a female RD.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree it really depends on the RD. Some fishes are just pure psychos and others will get along with pretty much anything.

I like using Convicts (all males), clown loaches, and plecos for tank mates.


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

My midevil lives with a convict. keeps him occupied. Over the summer my friend had to keep him while I resealed my tank, and he ate about 3 smaller giant danios in 2 weeks. To be fair it wasn't a 90g tank. I feel like any fast, schooling fish could survive if you had a nice big floating plant.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

I find that fast schooling fishes like giant danios usually do fine until the lights are off.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 21, 2010)

In my area, the selection of fish available is pretty limited, and to get anything with some decent size on it is tough, so the giant danios are too small, just babies


----------

